# Solved: Active Directory Reporting Software?



## TechGuru86 (Dec 15, 2012)

Does anyone know of good AD Reporting Freeware? Just looking for listings of users/computers/etc to CSV files Nothing too special. In my previous job we had a in-house excel template that ran these searches.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Well you could use dsquery and dsget but Joeware has a cool tool called ADfind.
http://www.joeware.net/freetools/tools/adfind/index.htm


----------



## TechGuru86 (Dec 15, 2012)

Squashman said:


> Well you could use dsquery and dsget but Joeware has a cool tool called ADfind.
> http://www.joeware.net/freetools/tools/adfind/index.htm


Awesome, Thanks Alot!


----------



## doyle.jack (Feb 24, 2005)

The Get-ADUser cmdlet in PowerShell would work pretty good, too. You can get the information you want and then pipe it to Export-CSV.


----------

